# How long will maple syrup last in a mason jar?



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

We are pulling things out of storage and there was some canned food. Along with it a quart of maple syrup we didn't realize was there. It's been in there about a year. It had what looked like a little mold on the surface. I spooned that off and it tastes ok. Do you think it's still good or is there a way to save it?


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

forever the mold you see is harmless


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Mold is mold.Properly finished and preserved maple syrup should not get mold,but you can get sugar crystals form on the bottom.I have stored it in the freezer as well.Finished maple syrup will not freeze but will be strapping.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I bought several gallons of maple syrup from Michigan Farmer a few years ago. Based on his recommendations, this is what I did. I poured it into a pot and brought the heat up to 180 deg. I then poured it into sterilized beer bottles and capped them while still hot. I still have many of them and there is no mold.


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

Ive eatin maple syrup made by my grandfather that had to be 6+ yrs old. Never molded but would start to crystalize. I think its still fine to eat but you could heat it to a boil if your unsure about it.


----------

